

Solving ORM – Keep the O, Drop the R, no need for the M - javinpaul
http://blog.jhades.org/solving-orm-complexity-keep-the-o-drop-the-r-no-need-for-the-m/

======
dodders
Unfortunately, for many applications in my industry, the problem is trying to
fit a set of tables into an in-memory graph of objects (either because the
data is more easily defined as a set of tables, or because it already exists
as one).

~~~
xpto123
For most of us too, ORM is the day to day reality. But a graph database could
be potentially a better default fit for DDD, for projects starting from
scratch.

